

Contact Yahoo (1998) - aroman
http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/pr/contact.html

======
lmm
The quality of the image notwithstanding (and there were good reasons for that
with the bandwidth of the time), this page looks remarkably good, and holds up
far better than sites half its age. Just goes to show yet again that with
design less really is more.

~~~
Aldipower
That is a really clean and clear page to me. There is only relevant
information with a small amount of irritation on it. And it works for mobile
too! :)

------
dhaya
Nice! Look also at the "web launch" order form:
<http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/pr/orderform.html>

~~~
adlpz
Amazing, it's great how something so _new_ (online advertising on a search
engine) can be already so _old_. I mean, looks like you had to _mail_ that
thing with a $1000 check.

Crazy!

------
scjody
I'm pretty impressed that the links on the top bar still take you (via
redirects, sure) to relevant places.

~~~
calebegg
I love the redirect sequence on the "Cool" button:

    
    
        $ curl -I -L http://www.yahoo.com/Entertainment/Cool_Links/ | grep Location
    
        Location: http://dir.yahoo.com/Entertainment/cool_links/
        Location: http://dir.yahoo.com/entertainment/cool_links/
        Location: http://picks.yahoo.com/
        Location: http://buzz.yahoo.com/
        Location: http://www.yahoo.com

~~~
eterm
A shame it doesn't end in https redirection.

------
kalleboo
Took me a while to notice that this wasn't on archive.org. Are these still up
as an oversight? If so, that's pretty impressive that their server
infrastructure hasn't changed radically in so many years.

~~~
larrys
This page as well:

<http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/info/faq.html>

~~~
peterwwillis
_"What does Yahoo! stand for? [..] Yahoo! is an acronym for Yet Another
Hierarchical Officious Oracle."_

------
ry0ohki
I remember actually calling Yahoo about something (I think web hosting?) I
remember I thought that was a huge problem with Google (and still do) that
there is no way to call them.

------
leothekim
The maps link around "3400 Central Expressway" is broken. BETTER REPORT IT.

------
hna0002
Interesting! by 2003, Yahoo had acquired 22 companies:
<http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/info/faq.html>

------
haroldp
Even in 1998, you couldn't contact their postmaster.

------
rmorell
Old news: <http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/pr/releaseindex.html>

------
marban
Why exactly are these reminiscent pieces other than verifying that the past
really existed getting upvotes lately?

~~~
ancarda
Probably because it's interesting? I never saw the web in its infancy like
this. I've spent hours browsing archive.org before to see what the early days
of the internet was like back then.

~~~
joshuamerrill
Note the Yahoo logo image map. :)

~~~
hyperberry
Yeah, I thought the image map was hilarious.

The second link in the menu, "Cool" goes through at least 4 redirects before
winding up back on the www.yahoo.com home page :)

------
edw519
I prefer this trip down memory lane:

[http://techcrunch.com/2008/08/25/yahoos-404-at-giants-
stadiu...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/08/25/yahoos-404-at-giants-stadium/)

~~~
leeoniya
[http://cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-
content/2010/02/404-firetruck.jp...](http://cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-
content/2010/02/404-firetruck.jpg)

sorry, i couldn't resist

------
suyash
Note: Office Hours (8:30 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. PST)

Office closed probably from 12:00 p.m - 12:30 p.m for lunch break :P

------
coopaq
needs body style { background: #ccc }

~~~
demetrius
As far as I remember, it was a feature, not a bug (at least I remember reading
something like that back then... can’t find any referenes right now): the idea
was, Yahoo worked well with any light background colour.

------
thoughtcriminal
I'll be impressed when they post some phone numbers.

~~~
GFischer
To be fair, they do post quite a lot of phone numbers, I don't know where they
dug that page from:

<http://pressroom.yahoo.net/pr/ycorp/company-address.aspx>

Yahoo! Inc. 701 First Avenue Sunnyvale, CA 94089 Tel: (408) 349-3300 Fax:
(408) 349-3301

